# Snowy and Yellow Edge Grouper Saturday



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

So I have been talking about making a long run in my boat a long time, well I finely got good weather and a buddy boat so we did. We ran 60+ miles out and caught some bait on the way out. The trip started out slow but picked up when we made a run to deeper water. I had an awesome crew go with me Brian, and his wife, and Brian's Dad. All 3 of them are fishing machines, Bridgett cut up all the cut bait and fished hard. This was a trip with a few "first time" events for all of us, for instance my 1st time going 60+ mile out, and my first Snowy, to their 1st time for both mentioned and their 1st time using electric reels and fishing that deep.
The fish caught were:
Snowy Grouper: 6
Yellow Edge Grouper: 4
Tile fish: 2
Mingos: 7
Long tail Sea Bass:1

It was great weather for a 236 Sailfish boat we ran 32mph all day from spot to spot.

Great day we did the buddy boat trip with my friend Darren, who may be looking for a crew in the very near future he also caught mingos and Snowy and Yellow Edge.

Here is a few picture from our trip in my boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome!! Good job. Good lookin boat.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I forgot to mention all fish caught on the tackle from Bird Of Prey Fishing Tackle, including the lead.
http://www.facebook.com/birdofpreyfishingtackle/

http://birdofpreyfishingtackle.com/

Thanks Brian


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's sick..!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Y'all got a good mess.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job Brandon. Glad you got em.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some of the best eating in the GOM......heck...anywhere! Enjoy!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

great first time deep Now you are hooked


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

submariner said:


> great first time deep Now you are hooked


I have been deep dropping for almost 2 years now but usually fish with in 40 miles of the pass. I mostly caught tile fish and the occasional yellow edge. These were my 1st snowy though and I want more lol.
Thanks Ed


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great report. Congrats on a fine catch.


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

Awesome Catch!!! Now ya gone and made me itchy for the front side of the pass.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

That's the way to do it !!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I am getting a deep drop setup for my birthday next week and am looking forward to doing it. I will be fishing out of Destin. Did you already have spots that far out? If not, what did you do to find the fish? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe i missed your post brother....them snowys are beautiful when you 1st get em...after being in the cooler they loose alot of color. I caught a nice un at the yeller gravel one time! 

Y'all did good and made some good tacos!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work. thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch & eat 'em up.


----------

